

Ask HN: Sidework for data analyst/ programmer? - forkandwait

Does anyone have any sidework ideas for a slightly bored and very experienced data analyst&#x2F; programmer&#x2F; GIS guy&#x2F; visualization journeyman who works for the government?<p>I prefer an open source environment (R, gnuplot, sqlite&#x2F; postgres, python, GDAL, QGIS etc) but have experience in proprietary environments (SAS, ArcGIS, Excel) and basic webdev (CGI-ish, but not fancy Javascript or scaleable...) I can also write comprehensibly and give non-snoozer presentations.<p>I don&#x27;t want to quit my day job, but would love to make some extra money doing interesting work.  But for whom?<p>I live in the PNW and have experience remoting in.  I could meet a client in person, but would have to do most of my work in evenings from home.<p>I could also take poorly paying work if it was really interesting or might lead to more stuff.<p>Does anyone have any ideas about potential clients and how to find them?  Rates to charge?  Any other wisdom?
======
akg_67
Assuming PNW = Pacific Northwest US. If you are in Seattle area, you may want
to consider attending a few data analytics/visualization meetups and build
network. I know Seattle useR Group meetup is quite active.

Also UW data science and Fred-Hutch biostats groups are other possibilities.
Overall, if your interests are in Biomed/Biotech domain, you shouldn't have
any trouble finding some work in Seattle area.

Depending on industry domain of your interest, you may want to setup a blog
and share your analysis and opinions on data analysis and visualization in
that domain. You may get fair bit of leads this way.

Participating in Kaggle competitions, data related sub-reddit on Reddit and
industry forums will also help you generate leads.

------
BorisMelnik
I get asked this question a lot - my best advice if you are skilled in python
etc is to learn some web frameworks, polish up on HTML/CSS, learn a bit of
Javascript and take on web devel projects.

I outsource a TON of web development and I'm always looking for good English
speaking folks with a good head on their shoulders that don't charge an arm
and a leg. My .02.

~~~
virtualmic
Sorry for hijacking this thread, but I wish to contact you regarding business
and couldn't find your contact information in your profile. Could you please
send me your contact information to my email address: mail@saurabhagrawal.net?

Thanks

------
japhyr
Have you thought about getting in touch with local scientists, in an academic
area you are interested in? If they don't already have someone experienced in
visualizations you may be able to offer them some ideas they have not even
considered. If you can make their research more efficient, I wonder if they
might be able to fund some work for you.

------
mjhea0
interested in mentoring?

~~~
mjhea0
if so. contact me. michael [at] mherman [dot] org

i know a a few people interested.

